# Mono pod stabilizers



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Do any of you guys use stabilizers with your go pro on a pole?
any recommendations as to a diy one?

I find my videos sometimes are too shaky and thought maybe some one has solved this in the under $50 catagory


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Luckily my manservant has steady hands!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I backed the Stayblcam Kickstarter and received mine last week. Not sure how it would do on the mountain, but it definitely works for my point and shoot digital video camera. I'm happy with it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> Do any of you guys use stabilizers with your go pro on a pole? any recommendations as to a diy one?
> 
> I find my videos sometimes are too shaky and thought maybe some one has solved this in the under $50 catagory


On a hand held pole,..? No! Unless they have made _huge_ strides in miniaturizing those gadgets? Any sort of stabilizing system like that would likely add so much weight to the end of the pole as to negate any added benefit! Short of having someone follow along side you with one of those hand held, stabilized video cameras? I think you're gonna have to go with some sort of post production, software based stabilization! (…BA may know of a better solution, Idk?) :dunno:

Just for my own edification,.. are your videos _really_ all that shaky? Or are you maybe just particularly annoyed by any kind of camera shake in a video clip? 

I've got a couple of DIY GoPoles. I made them from ski poles and they are quite long. I wanted them long enough to be sure to get my entire body and at least part of the board in frame when I use them. Having the camera that far out on such a long pole? It tends to increase the _feel_ of apparent weight of the camera, making it even harder to hold steady and yet,.. I haven't noticed the video suffering from any excessive shakiness! (_Of course your definition of excessive & mine,...?_) :dunno:  





This isn't any spectacular display of riding, but I shot this with my DIY GoPole while at our Northern MI. groomer resort 2 seasons ago. And this is with arthritis in my hands and wrists! :shrug:

(…you need to spank the monkey more often! Strengthen those wrists!!) :rofl4: :laugh:



-edit-
…oh, and there has been _no_ post production stabilizing done to this clip. By me or thru YT!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> On a hand held pole,..? No! Unless they have made _huge_ strides in miniaturizing those gadgets? Any sort of stabilizing system like that would likely add so much weight to the end of the pole as to negate any added benefit! Short of having someone follow along side you with one of those hand held, stabilized video cameras? I think you're gonna have to go with some sort of post production, software based stabilization! (…BA may know of a better solution, Idk?) :dunno:
> 
> Just for my own edification,.. are your videos _really_ all that shaky? Or are you maybe just particularly annoyed by any kind of camera shake in a video clip?
> 
> ...


Yes the longer Pole creates more shake. But the shake is filming kid trying to get the right distance and angle ultimately it doesn't look great. When filming myself(boring) I am fine with stability

Want to get a cleaner video will try a few different things gonna look at that stabyl pole look interesting


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> But the shake is filming kid trying to get the right distance and angle ultimately it doesn't look great.


I filmed my wife with the Contour on my head, all I had to do was keep my head pointed at her and it worked. Even with hard carving you'd be surprised how upright and relatively steady your head is (assuming your helmet isn't too big and is bobbling around).

That's another thing I like about the Contour form factor better, much closer to your head, so much less likely to suffer from excessive camera movement vs the teletubbies!


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Whenever I record myself, the monopod is stable and shouldn't move side to side.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGrHlroUXzc

It's when you record others is when you need a stabilizer. Usually, I rest' my monopod to my belly button, point to the subject and pan.

I've been looking at gimbal stabilizers and none of them look sturdy enough for the mountains. Let me know if you find one worthy for a pow run.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

flipstah said:


> Whenever I record myself, the monopod is stable and shouldn't move side to side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy here used the "Feiyu FY-G3 Steadycam 2-Axis Handheld Gimbal". Looks really nice but the price....$250. I am still looking for a gimbal not so expensive! It definitely makes difference

-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdgMheIJDBk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...42-professional-handheld-stabilizer-for-gopro

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009264/1820200-video-handheld-stabilizer-for-slr-camera

I have ordered vape stuff from this site and it is legit. May not make it in time for this season though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

no clue on price but I thought this was way cool !!!
*OUCH* $350


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

slyder said:


> no clue on price but I thought this was way cool !!!
> *OUCH* $350


Its not $350, its $250

Feiyu G3 Handheld Stabilizer for GoPro HERO 3 (2-Axis) - HeliPal

:happy: now we can buy it!


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

The Feiyu gimbal looks interesting, but doesnt support having the GoPro inside the housing/case. If it did, I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> The Feiyu gimbal looks interesting, but doesnt support having the GoPro inside the housing/case. If it did, I'd buy it in a heartbeat


I just noticed that since you said that. Great point. damn. still out of my price range on nearly all gimbles. 
Still cool


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep. A broken GoPro would be pretty expensive...!


----------

